# Fork upgrade. SR suntour raidon vs epicon



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thinking about doing the upgrade. Right now I ride 50/50 on/offroad trails. No big drops or jumps. I weigh 260ish. Is it worth it to splurge and get the Epicon, or will the Raidon suffice?


Thanks in advance, 

Chris


----------



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

btw, I have a Rockhopper 29er


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I live down under in NZ and the Suntour upgrade program wasn't available to me so I went with Rockshox and had to decide between the cheaper Recon Silver or Gold and the more expensive Reba. In the end I thought that if I went with the cheaper option I would regret it and wish I had bought the more expensive fork so I bought the Reba. I'm really pleased with it and it immediately improved the handling of the bike but in hindsight I probably could have gotten away with the cheaper Recon and it still would have been a significant upgrade over the Suntour. I ride pretty similar trails to you and didn't really need the best of the best. I guess you just have to weigh up the extra cost and how long you plan to keep the bike and whether you need the better fork for the type of riding you are doing or plan to do. 

Remember you never regret buying quality but you do sometimes regret taking the cheap option. 

Not sure if that helps but good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder how the Epicon compares to Recon GOLD. I was looking at them on ebay.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I went with the 26'' Raidon on my Trek 4300, and it was a major upgrade from the XCM v3! It was much more plusher and fun to ride. I used it on some pretty rough trails and it held up great. Even a 1' drop was easily handled by this.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I did the upgrade program for my girlfriend and we decided on the Raidon. It is a great fork and she is very pleased with it. If half of your riding in going to be on the road why spend the extra money on Epicon.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Choosing the Epicon or a 2010-2012 dual air Reba off ebay adds another level of improvement when coupled with a better front wheel. A FlowEx wheel(15mm) and a lighter grippy tire will add up to 3.5lbs off your bike at the front. It will climb easier over obstacles and turn quicker and track more precisely.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

From your choices, Epicon but you'll be better off with a Tower or Reba.


----------



## cdeno0001 (Jun 2, 2013)

all these upgrades out there makes me wish I would have bought the next level up. smh


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Dirt devil, would you mind explaining your opinion to a n00b?
I'm thinking of getting a Raidon or Epicon also.


----------

